# Grafikkarte Toshiba Satellite X-200-21X



## server (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Habe ein Toshiba Satellite X-200-21X bei dem nach 2 Jahren nun die Grafikkarte eingegangen ist.
Da es sich dabei um eine teure Karte handelt, die eigentlich aus 2 Grafikkarten besteht, und als Ersatzteil sehr teuer ist, wollte ich wissen, ob jemand weiss, ob es da vielleicht eine andere, günstigere Karte gibt, die da rein passt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

Weißt Du denn, ob man die Grafikkarte in jenem Laptop überhaupt austauschen kann? 

(1) Erstmal musst Du davon ausgehen,* dass es gar nicht geht* - Ausnahmen wie Dell XPS gibt es und kosten richtig Kohle. Ich würde schätzen, dass es vielleicht eine handvoll Modelle gibt, bei denen es geht.
(2) Das *Kühlungssystem* in Laptops ist *maßgeschneidert* auf die verbauten Teile - deswegen ist ein Austausch auf ein "passendes" Ersatzteil in der Regel eh zum Schietern verurteilt.
(3) Wenn Du beide Grafikkarten im SLI-Verbund benutzen willst (alles andere macht keinen Sinn), dann kannst Du *eh nix anderes* nehmen *als wieder eine 8600M*.

Ich würde jetzt pauschal sagen, nein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn Du es Dir zutraust das Notebook selber zu zerlegen, würde ich mich auch einfach mal in den Bastlerecken umsehen.
Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und bekommst ein Model mit z.B. Gehäuseschaden, welches aber ansonsten noch läuft..... dann könntest Du das komplette Mainboard verwenden.
Ob das Notebook ein englisches Tastaturlayout (QWERTY) hat, spielt auch keine Rolle (kann man ja wechseln).
Sollte die "Grafikkarte" wieder erwarten doch gesteckt (und nicht gelötet) sein, solltest Du Dich hier auch mal in den Bastlerecken umsehen (nicht selten werden aus defekten Notebooks auch einzelne Komponenten verkauft).

Grundsätzlicher Tipp:
Nicht immer benötigt man die volle Power.
Dann ist es anzuraten Funktionen wie EIST (oder ähnliches) zu verwenden.
Mein Notebook z.B. läuft durch EIST i.d.R. immer nur mit rund 700 MHz (anstatt der 1,73 GHz) und entwickelt dadurch DEUTLICH weniger Wärme. 
Die Hardware und insbesondere der Lüfter (weniger Drehzahl) wird es einem danken.
Zum alltäglichen surfen (inkl. z.B. YouTube) langt es voll und ganz.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## server (19. Dezember 2010)

Hai,

Ja, ich habe es schon zerlegt und die Garfikkarten raus genommen.
Mit nur einer (der unteren) der zwei Karten geht der Rechner gar nicht, also hab ich sie wieder beide rein gesteckt in der Hoffnung es wäre nur ein Wackelkontakt gewesen, aber die Streifen sind noch immer da.

Mir wäre es auch egal wenn dann aus dem Gehäuse ein Stück raus ragen würde, es is nur so, dass der Laptop meinem Bruder gehört und er erstens kein Geld hat und ich es schade finde, nur wegen einer defekten Grafikkarte den Laptop ausschlachten zu müssen.....


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Dezember 2010)

server hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich habe es schon zerlegt und die Garfikkarten raus genommen.


Demnach sind sie also gesteckt.
Dann würde ich mich tatsächlich mal auf dem Gebraucht(-teile-)markt umsehen.



server hat gesagt.:


> Mit nur einer (der unteren) der zwei Karten geht der Rechner gar nicht, also hab ich sie wieder beide rein gesteckt in der Hoffnung es wäre nur ein Wackelkontakt gewesen, aber die Streifen sind noch immer da.


In der Annahme dass beide Karten identisch sind.....
Hast Du sie denn auch mal gegeneinander ausgetauscht?
Könnte ja sein dass auch nur eine defekt ist.


----------



## server (19. Dezember 2010)

Nein, sie sind nicht identisch.

Habe sie jetzt bei 200°C für ca. 10 Minuten ins Backrohr gelegt, abkühlen lassen und wieder zusammengebaut.

Läuft wieder.

Bin gespannt, wie lange


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Dezember 2010)

Backofen..... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

[edit]
Wusste ich es doch..... 
Streifen und Totalausfall bei Bildausgabe
[/edit]


----------



## fluessig (19. Dezember 2010)

Falls dein Notebook eine MXM Grafikkarte haben sollte, dann schau mal bei http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/index.html vorbei, da kann man sich mal einen Eindruck von den Preisen machen.

Gruß
fluessig


----------

